# mildew smell on sharpening stones



## evanroa (Jun 11, 2013)

i have two wet stones i use on a steady basis, about once a week (1200 & 6000 grit)

i soak for about 10 to 15 mins then sharpen and let air dry

they get stored in dry towels in a dry, dark area

the stones have started smelling like mildew and i don't know how to get rid of it

what can be used to clean a stone? can i still get the smell out? and should i be using it to sharpen a knife?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Scrub them with a nail brush and bleach water. Next time you use them, dont let them dry in dark enclosed spaces.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sometimes the stones we have on the boat do this if we forget and leave them in a cooler or plastic.After a light bleach solution scrub like Foodpump says  the best way to get rid of the smell is with a light vinegar solution. If you let them sun bathe dry they will be as good as new.


----------

